# Far Cry 3 Dienst steht nicht zur Verfügung



## ShutUpCrime (11. Dezember 2012)

*Far Cry 3 Dienst steht nicht zur Verfügung*

Hallo!

Hab das Spiel am release-Tag gekauft und installiert, seit dem Stand mir der Dienst nicht einmal zur Verfügung.
Sprich ich kann nicht Online spielen usw..
Hat noch wer das gleiche Problem bzw kann helfen? 

Vielen Dank!


PS. hab Windows 7 falls das relevant ist ...


----------



## Piccolo676 (11. Dezember 2012)

welcher Dienst steht dir nicht zur Verfügung ? kannst du es nur nicht online spielen, also Multiplayer, oder kannst du gar nicht spielen ?


----------



## ShutUpCrime (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nicht Online spielen.
Wenn ich das Spiel starte versucht das Spiel eine Verbindung mit den FarCry3-Servern herzustellen, das klappt nicht und die Fehlermeldung "Der FarCry Dienst steht zurzeit nicht zur Verfügung, versuchen sie es später noch einmal" (so in der Art) erscheint.
Ich hab alle Updates und Patches ..


----------



## Piccolo676 (12. Dezember 2012)

hast du es in der Firewall freigegeben, dass es eine Verbindung zum Internet aufbauen darf ?

Bei mir funktioniert es seitdem ich es habe einwandfrei, daher würde ich mal darauf tippen


----------



## Vordack (12. Dezember 2012)

Router / Firewall - Welche Ports müssen für Far Cry eingestellt werden?

Les Dir das mal Durch.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (12. Dezember 2012)

Die Firewall ist es nicht.

Denk mal das liegt an den Ports, kam da aber iwi garnicht drauf klar. =/
Bin nicht soo das PcAss. 
Hab mir n Tut angesehn, laut diesem ich mich bei 198.162.0.1 mit admin und pw blank anmelden und da die Ports freigeben kann, hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, also konnte mich nicht anmelden.

Da KAUFT man sich einmal ein Spiel und dann son schiet!


----------



## Powerhero (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist bestimmt das übliche Problem: wenn das UPLAY Passwort Sonderzeichen enthält, kommen damit die Gameserver nicht klar und melden "die Server stehen zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung. Bitte versuchen Sie es später.."
Einfach das UPLAY Passwort ändern in eins nur mit Buchstaben und Zahlen, dann ist normalerweise sofort Ruhe und alles funktioniert.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (12. Dezember 2012)

Powerhero!
Jetzt gehts! 
Danke sehr!

... Uplay ist so scheiße ...


----------

